# Εκδήλωση για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης, Αθήνα, Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών, 30/9/2011



## diceman (Sep 14, 2011)

*Εκδήλωση για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης, Αθήνα, Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών, 30/9/2011*

Στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης και με την ευκαιρία της συμπλήρωσης 10 ετών λειτουργίας της, η *meta|*φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (www.eie.gr), την Παρασκευή 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011, στις 6:30 μ.μ. Η εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς, γλωσσολόγους, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενους μεταφραστές και φοιτητές.

Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξει η Διευθύντρια Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου, με ένα σύντομο χαιρετισμό και μια αναφορά στη συμπλήρωση 10 ετών λειτουργίας της *meta|*φραση.

Κατόπιν, ο Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής του Τμήματος Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης Σίμος Γραμμενίδης και πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. της νεοσυσταθείσας Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Μεταφρασεολογίας θα κάνει μια παρουσίαση της Ε.Ε.Μ. και των στόχων της.

Στη συνέχεια το λόγο θα πάρουν οι δύο κεντρικοί ομιλητές της εκδήλωσης:
Ο Σάκης Σεραφείμ, αεροναυπηγός και καθηγητής της σχολής μας, θα επιχειρήσει μια προσέγγιση της μετάφρασης τεχνικών κειμένων μέσα από τις αρχές της τεχνικής κειμενογραφίας και θα μιλήσει για την ανάγκη μιας υφολογίας τεχνικών κειμένων για την ελληνική γλώσσα.

Ο Γιώργος Φλώρος, επίκουρος καθηγητής Μεταφρασεολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου, θα εξετάσει ποια ηθική επιταγή θα μπορούσε να καθοδηγήσει τη μετάφραση, θα συνδέσει τη μετάφραση με την αρχιτεκτονική και θα διερευνήσει αν η αρχιτεκτονική, ένας τομέας φαινομενικά τόσο απόμακρος από τη μετάφραση, θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει πηγή έμπνευσης για μια μεταφραστική ηθική. 

Τέλος, τέσσερις νέοι και επιτυχημένοι μεταφραστές, οι Παναγιώτης Αρκουδέας, Γωγώ Δαβανέλου, Νίκος Κούτρας και Βάσω Πουλή, θα συζητήσουν για τα μυστικά της επιτυχίας στην αγορά και για την αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης. Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει ο Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης, Διευθυντής Σπουδών της σχολής μας.

Το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης έχει ως εξής:

6:30 - 6:40 «10 χρόνια *meta|*φραση» Χαιρετισμός από τη Διευθύντρια Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου

6:45 - 7:00 «Παρουσίαση της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Μεταφρασεολογίας», Σίμος Γραμμενίδης

7:00 - 7:25 «Τι ύφος είναι αυτό που έχεις; - Η μετάφραση τεχνικών κειμένων μέσα από τις αρχές της τεχνικής κειμενογραφίας», Σάκης Σεραφείμ

7:25 - 7:50 «Αρχιτεκτονική και μεταφραστική ηθική: Σκέψεις για τον πολιτικό ρόλο της μετάφρασης», Γιώργος Φλώρος

7:50 - 9:00 «Νέοι και πετυχημένοι: τέσσερις νέοι μεταφραστές συζητούν για τα μυστικά της επιτυχίας στην αγορά»

9:00 - 10:30 Κρασί και κουβεντούλα στο αίθριο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών.

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης θα είναι η SDL, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στον κόσμο και μητρική εταιρεία της πιο δημοφιλούς μεταφραστικής μνήμης στον κόσμο, του SDL Trados. Εκπρόσωποι της ORCO, αντιπροσώπου του SDL Trados στην Ελλάδα, θα βρίσκονται στην εκδήλωση για να απαντήσουν όλες σας τις ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το SDL Trados Studio 2009 και την επερχόμενη νέα έκδοση SDL Trados Studio 2011.

Στα πλαίσια της εκδήλωσης, η SDL και η ORCO ανακοίνωσαν εκπτώσεις για νέες άδειες και αναβαθμίσεις του SDL Trados. Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου έως τις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2011, θα ισχύσουν οι παρακάτω προσφορές: 

*Προσφορά για εταιρείες*
SDL Trados Studio 2011 Professional – 20% έκπτωση για νέες άδειες & αναβαθμίσεις.

*Προσφορά για Freelancers*
SDL Trados Studio 2011 Freelance Plus - 25% έκπτωση για νέες άδειες & αναβαθμίσεις

*Προσφορά για φοιτητές*
SDL Trados Studio 2011 Freelance Plus - 10% έκπτωση


----------



## diceman (Sep 28, 2011)

Η SDL International και η OΡΚO Α.Ε. συμμετέχουν ως χορηγοί στην εκδήλωση που οργανώνει το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta|*φραση στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης. Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), στις 6:30 μ.μ.

*Οι συμμετέχοντες θα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν σε κλήρωση για ένα μεταφραστικό πρόγραμμα SDL Trados Studio 2011 Freelance Plus!!*


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι και θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, μια και είναι και κάποιοι γνωστοί μου που θα μιλήσουν. Δείτε και το δελτίο απεργιών πάντως. Μην την πάθετε κι εσείς! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ήθελα κι εγώ να ρωτήσω τι λέει το δελτίο απεργιών, αλλά φοβήθηκα μην το γρουσουζέψω. Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με τις συγκοινωνίες και να δούμε τις επικοινωνίες; Αφού, τέλος πάντων, η classless / αταξική κοινωνία δεν είναι στα προσεχώς, μήπως πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε την classless / αταξική διδασκαλία; Όχι, δεν θέλω να γίνουν όλα απρόσωπα και άψυχα και ψηφιακά, ιδιαίτερα συνάξεις σαν την μεθαυριανή, ιδιαιτερότερα το δίωρο 9:00–10:30. Απλώς φοβάμαι μήπως από «χαμένος στη μετάφραση», περάσω στο «χαμένος στη μετάβαση».


----------



## diceman (Sep 28, 2011)

Προς το παρόν δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί κάποια απεργία. Το παρακολουθούμε, πάντως, κι αν την Παρασκευή δεν κινηθούν τα βασικά ΜΜΜ, θα μεταφέρουμε την εκδήλωση την επόμενη εβδομάδα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Εγώ λέω να την αφήσετε ως έχει ακόμα και αν ανακοινωθεί κάποια απεργία. Ποιος σας εγγυάται άλλωστε πως την άλλη εβδομάδα δεν θα έχει απεργία; Έτσι θα πηγαίνουμε συνέχεια τώρα, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Όσοι έρθουν, ήρθαν. Δεν φταίτε εσείς. Είναι σπάσιμο το ξέρω, αλλά τι να κάνεις; 

Άλλωστε, όπως είπα και για την εκδήλωση που συμμετείχα εγώ: κίνηση μηδέν, θέσεις πάρκινγκ άφθονες. Πάρτε τα αυτοκίνητά σας και πηγαίνετε στην εκδήλωση, με άλλα λόγια. :)


----------



## diceman (Sep 28, 2011)

Πώς θα πάτε στο Ε.Ι.Ε. 

Το κτίριο διαθέτει δύο εισόδους: η μία βρίσκεται επί της Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου (αριθ. 48) και η δεύτερη από την πλευρά της Βασιλέως Γεωργίου.

Μπορείτε να φτάσετε με:

*Λεωφορείο*
από οδό Ακαδημίας 203, 204, 211, 214 (Στάση: 2η Ριζάρη), 225 224 (Στάση Ευαγγελισμός)
από Πειραιά - Κηφισιά 450, 550 (Στάση Ριζάρη)
από Γουδί - Ανω Γαλάτσι 622 (Στάση Ευαγγελισμός)
από Γουδί - Ταύρο 815 (Στάση Ευαγγελισμός)

*Μετρό*
Σταθμός Ευαγγελισμός (Έξοδος προς Πάρκο Ριζάρη)

*Τρόλεϊ*
από Πατησίων το 3 (Στάση Ευαγγελισμός, επί της Βασ. Σοφίας)
8, 13 (Στάση Ευαγγελισμός, επί της Βασ. Σοφίας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Κανονικά από την Πέμπτη θα λειτουργούν τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς


----------



## diceman (Sep 29, 2011)

Θα μας έρθετε, λοιπόν, Λεξιλόγοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2011)

Η Λεξιλόγος/Καθηγήτρια της σχολής θα είναι εκεί :)

(Μαζί με την τάξη της.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να απουσιάσουμε από την καλύτερη σύναξη για τη μετάφραση που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο;


----------



## psifio (Sep 29, 2011)

Θέλει και ρώτημα;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2011)

Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ! :blush:


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 30, 2011)

Εμπρός, λοιπόν, συναδέλφισσες και συνάδελφοι και λοιπές δυνάμεις! Όλοι εκεί απόψε! Και ο οίνος ας ρεύσει άφθονος!


----------



## Themis (Sep 30, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Και ο οίνος ας ρεύσει άφθονος!


Οινόφραστος διήγησις περί μεταφράσεως. Με κάνετε και ζηλεύω.


----------



## diceman (Sep 30, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Εμπρός, λοιπόν, συναδέλφισσες και συνάδελφοι και λοιπές δυνάμεις! Όλοι εκεί απόψε! Και ο οίνος ας ρεύσει άφθονος!



Για το κρασί τα κάνεις όλα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Καλό μήνα σ' όλους. Χτες κατάλαβα για άλλη μια φορά γιατί έγραψα το #11. Και θα έγραφα με κάθε ειλικρίνεια ότι θα ήθελα η συγκέντρωση που τέλειωσε με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση να μπορούσε να κρατήσει δύο ώρες ακόμα — το άντεχαν τα θέματα που άνοιξαν και οι συζητητές που υπήρχαν, δάσκαλοι και νέοι μεταφραστές αντάμα... Θα το έγραφα με κάθε ειλικρίνεια αν δεν υπήρχε εκείνη η αναπόφευκτη κάποια στιγμή απόδραση της σκέψης προς το κυλικείο.


----------



## psifio (Oct 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
εγώ πάλι σκεφτόμουν τι καλά που θα ήταν να γινόταν μια φορά το μήνα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Κι αν όχι μια φορά το μήνα, έστω δύο φορές το χρόνο. Σχολίασα χτες (ο αγράμματος) ότι δεν είδα στο τρένο να λέει ότι γιορτάζει και ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος (η Ημέρα της Μετάφρασης είναι στις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου επειδή την ίδια μέρα γιορτάζει και ο Saint Jerome, ο προστάτης άγιος των μεταφραστών). Όπως διαπιστώνω, ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος γιορτάζει στις 15 Ιουνίου για τους Ορθόδοξους Χριστιανούς. Οπότε, εδώ στην Ελλάδα δικαιούμαστε και μια δεύτερη Ημέρα της Μετάφρασης: μια να ανοίγει τη σχολική χρονιά και μια να την κλείνει.


----------



## fourioti (Oct 1, 2011)

Αρχικά λίγο έξω από τα νερά μου, μη γνωρίζοντας σχεδόν κανένα, και έχοντας κάνει το πρώτο βήμα έκλεισα την επίσκεψη ''εις το κλεινόν άστυ'' με άριστη παρέα στην πλατεία Προσκόπων. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

ΥΓ Πού θα πάει, θα εξοικειωθώ και με τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Μάγια, και από εδώ! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2011)

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι, αλλά όπως ξέρετε είχα άλλες υποχρεώσεις. Ελπίζω του χρόνου να παρευρεθώ.
Και να βρουν έναν τρόπο, όπως είπε και ο νίκελ στο ποστ για τα βραβεία του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, για να μη χάνουμε εκδηλώσεις και συναντήσεις με φίλους. Ας το κάνουν διήμερο μετάφρασης βρε αδελφέ!


----------



## Earion (Oct 6, 2011)

Με μια σύντομη ματιά στο Διαδίκτυο θα δείτε ότι αρκετοί άγιοι της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας προβάλλονται για προστάτες των μεταφραστών. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη πάντως κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει έναν άγιο που έχει την ιδιότητα στο όνομά του: *Συμεών ο μεταφραστής* (και στα αγγλικά Symeon the Metaphrast), και μάλιστα ανώτατος αξιωματούχος της αυτοκρατορίας, υψηλής κοινωνικής στάθμης, όχι κανένας καλόγερος χαμένος στη σκοτεινιά του κελιού του. Εορτάζει δε στις 9 Νοεμβρίου. Προφταίνουμε. Κανονίστε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Κάτι σαν Συμεών ο Παραφραστής είναι ο άγιος. Τον θέλουμε αυτόν για προστάτη;

Πολλοί μελετητές θεωρούν το έργο του ως επίσημη κίνηση προπαγάνδας, προκειμένου να παρουσιάσει τους βιογραφούμενους αγίους σύμφωνους με το δόγμα της Χριστιανικής Ορθοδοξίας, όπως αυτό καθορίστηκε με το Συνοδικό του 843. Τον κατηγορούν δηλαδή ότι *παραποίησε* πολλά παλαιότερα αγιολογικά κείμενα, προκειμένου να μην δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες για την Ορθοδοξία των αγίων. Το γεγονός ότι θεωρείται πιθανό μια τέτοια κίνηση να έχει γίνει παλαιότερα από τους εικονομάχους, καθώς και ότι μετά την επικράτηση της Ορθοδοξίας καταστράφηκαν πολλά αγιολογικά κείμενα ενισχύει αυτήν την κατηγορία. Η δεύτερη κατηγορία εναντίον του είναι ότι με την γλωσσική επεξεργασία αυτών των κειμένων *κατέστρεψε τη σημαντικότερη πηγή της δημώδους γλώσσας* των Βυζαντινών. Τέλος των κατηγορούν για *έλλειψη φαντασίας* και για *στείρα επανάληψη* των ίδιων εκφράσεων για τους περισσότερους αγίους, πρακτική που έκτοτε υιοθετήθηκε από τους περισσότερους συγγραφείς βίων αγίων.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συμεών_Μεταφραστής​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Μα, αφορμή ψάχνουμε για ακόμη περισσότερους εορτασμούς, Νίκελ! :) Άσε που μπορεί να περάσει ως ο προστάτης άγιος των μεταφραστικών μνημών...


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Επιπλέον, γιατί είναι κακή η επανάληψη φράσεων; έτσι δημιουργείται η τυποποίηση και το χαρακτηριστικό ύφος των βίων αγίων. 

_ΥΓ Εγώ μικρή πάντως ήθελα να διαβάζω αυτούς τους βίους αγίων που μοιράζανε στις εκκλησίες, μόνο για το σημείο που ο άγιος βασανίζεται φρικτά και καταλήγει στα λιοντάρια. Όσο πιο πολύ θύμωνε ο κακός αυτοκράτορας/ τοπικός άρχοντας/ εκατόνταρχος κλπ και όσο πιο φρικτά βασανιστήρια σκεφτόταν να εφαρμόσει στον πιστό, τόσο το καλύτερο. Από ξερίζωμα νυχιών και άνω, φυσικά. Με τουλάχιστον πέντε πάνθηρες και δεκαπέντε πεινασμένα λιοντάρια στο τέλος. Οι άγιοι που δεν ήταν μάρτυρες ή έστω ομολογητές δε μου έκαναν. Τώρα που ξέρω ότι αυτοί οι βίοι έχουν και συγγραφική βούλα..._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2012)

Ζάζουλας εν δράσει: :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Νιώθω σαν απατημένος σύζυγος που το μαθαίνει τελευταίος (αφού το έχει μάθει όλο το Φατσομπούκι πρώτα), αλλά, αν βρισκόσασταν κι εσείς σε κάποια κατάσταση εξορίας, αυτοεξορίας, αναχωρητισμού, κρυογονικής κατάψυξης (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται αυτό) κ.τ.ό, και δεν το έχετε μάθει, σας πληροφορώ ότι κυκλοφορούν πλέον σε γιουτιουμπάκι 50 ολόκληρα λεπτά απολαυστικού Ζάζουλα. Παρακολουθήστε το αργά, με όλες τις απαραίτητες παύσεις, αφού πολλά από τα σημεία των σλάιντ θέλουν τη μελέτη τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]σας πληροφορώ ότι κυκλοφορούν πλέον σε γιουτιουμπάκι 50 ολόκληρα λεπτά απολαυστικού Ζάζουλα. Παρακολουθήστε το αργά, με όλες τις απαραίτητες παύσεις, αφού πολλά από τα σημεία των σλάιντ θέλουν τη μελέτη τους.


----------

